# Hi there, lookin to get out, get advice, and etc. New to squatting.



## Alan Death (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi there. I'm in CT, trapped in my parents' house. I care about them as human beings, so I bother to respect their wishes in terms of the whole being-home-by-whenever shit. Punk shows are few and far between, and raves are never. I tried to find a job... but seriously, you might as well be talking to lobotomized retards these days. Thus, squatting and the like comes to mind. I'm quite new to this concept, and, to be honest, am a tad scared. I mean, there's fucked up people out there and shit... or, is that merely the mindset that our society wants us to live under, a mindset of fear? The billions of individuals on this board seem to be getting along just fine. Anyone here familiar with the rave culture? And if so, would you say that it's harder to spin for a crowd as a squatter, or, to be politically incorrect, homeless individual? I'm just sick and tired of the bullshit in my life, continually living by the expectations of a society derived from shit. I'm in school at the moment. High school is obviously bullshit, but even college doesn't seem to give a fuck about your education. You're just put into classes with boring-ass individuals, and they expect you to do well. Making gold out of shit. This is obviously a long-ass fuckin read, but it's all my emotions poured out into this fuckin thing.

Guess it just comes down to growing a pair and leaving, but it'd obviously be nice to do this shit safely and whatnot.

[Gets to looking at the forums.]


----------



## wildboy860 (Mar 29, 2010)

hey man, welcome to the forums! I'm from CT as well and I'll prolly be in the state till the end of next month. And I think most of your problems could be solved by your last statement. Make sure to read the forums and use the search box before posting. And of course good luck in whatever you decide to do!


----------



## Healthy Distrust (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm somewhat familiar with the "rave" culture, more just crazy hippies and psytrance parties in the woods and dubstep and the like. I'm not a raver though so I'm not really the best person to ask, but it would seem like a hassle to lug dj gear and laptop or cd's or vinyl around. Maybe if you had a car and drove from place to place you could do it. Spaz.org is a site to check out. They are travelling around in a veggie bus throwing freetekno parties in the US. They put on Mutant Fest in Oregon.


----------

